# Flat Spring



## hawklord (Mar 19, 2011)

flat spring needed for inside wrist strap of rado diastar


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Do you have a pic of the spring type needed?

Bry


----------



## hawklord (Mar 19, 2011)

no dont have pic it looks like a continuous flat zigzag about 3/4 inch wide and 1 1/4 inch long


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Have you checked ebay or http://www.springmasters.com/ maybe you can make one from a strip of spring steel?


----------



## hawklord (Mar 19, 2011)

no would not do when i say the spring is flat if looked on from end would look like very elongated 0 about 1mm wide 3/4 inch high


----------

